# Im curious about something



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

The three ferals i adopted a while back have me a bit puzzled... like the rest of the animals in my house they are all crazy

What has me tickled is that altho they dont want to be touched they sure seem to be desperate for human company ?

Every night without fail at about 6.30 after my dogs have gone to bed (on our bed) the singing starts they meow and carry on until I let them out of their room .. they charge past me and the game is on .. getting closer and closer every night ..its funny to watch they roll around on the acrpet and behave like loony house cats ...if I get up to go to the loo or go to my study they all follow me I feel like the pied piper .... if i leave my arm hanging off the couch it gets sniffed sometimes licked .

I enjoy these three.

The other thing I find very strange is that they have no fear of dogs ..I havent officialy introduced them yet , i will do that later , but when I go into their room Blue will try her dammdest to squeeze between my legs to have a look at Monty standing behind me ..him being a very silly boxer wiggles with delight .. crazy dog loves cats .

They also dont seem to have an aggressive bone in their bodies .. the horror kittens can hiss at them and they just ignore it .... and with the rest of my cats they are fine.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think these kitties are about ready to become friendly.  I would stay still, speak softly, and have lots of treats. If you're lying down, put the treats on your lap. I think you'll have company soon! First, I would put my hand near the treats, then, when they make the first move, touch them with one finger. Eventually, I think they'll enjoy more attention.  

I had a barn kitten who never wanted anything to do with human beings. I put her in my room, and I sat propped in bed, put the food dish on my lap, and since she continued to hiss if my hand was near, I would take away the food. Finally, and it took patience, I petted her while she was eating, and if she hissed, I took away the food. (This was before I knew much about semi-feral cats!) Eventually, she decided the petting was nice, and eating was better. She eventually established herself as a member of the household. She had spent most of the time before that hiding. Well, it worked, although I should probably have been more patient!


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

righto .. so between getting something for mikey to get his tummy moving we get cat sweeties .. gonna have fun tonite :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Be patient, and let the kitties set the pace! Everything at their pace... As I said, I rushed a bit too much. I wish you the best. Try not to get discouraged if nothing happens for a while, and make sure they're hungry! Keep posting. I want to know how they do.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Ill give it a few more days still and then not give them supper at all ..im busy with a new cat diet .. feeding this crew is costing me a fortune ...

I have also just gotten 2 conures and they are worse than all 11 cats and 2 dogs put together.

the reason for the delay is simply routine change .... for me .. its a hectic life, and by the time its supper time i often dont know my one end from the other.

One of the little darlings has come on heat , now the one kitty I suspect is a male .. not sure tho his hairdo back there is confusing .. im going to whip him to the vet on Monday to have his whasits removed ... just in case .. my vet has agreed to let me pay him off. If he is a she its ok too :lol: 

Im pretty sure Blue was going to rub up against me earlier .. i was dishing up their grub and she was streching her toes and prriitsing at me...

One thing I can promise you .. you have no idea how much fun it is too watch them romping with my cats ..its general chaos :lol: 

Ill definately keep u posted .. this is proving to be a very rewarding experience for me as well as interesting , animal behaviour in general fascinates me totally.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I had to read some material on the S. African Conure! I never had one, but I have had parakeets (budgies) and finches, and you're right. They take a lot more care than cats. I love birds, but they are really messy! My parakeets were adults when I got them, and never became talkers. The never perched on my finger either. 

I had Zebra finches, and they're nervous, but pretty little birds. I called Mr. Chips "Bluebeard" because he put 2 mates to their deaths--after them all the time, even when they were nesting! I feed the outside birds, however, and really love to watch them. Nature is marvelous!


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Me again sorry...

I have noticed they have all started spraying .. now I have never had an unspayed female cat this age before ..is this usual ?? especially as I think they are all coming on heat ??


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's not unusual. They should by spayed/ neutered ASAP, and the areas sprayed should be cleaned with a generous amount of cleaner with enzymes. You have to get every spot, or they'll go back to it.  A black light will locate the spots you don't know about. Good luck.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Jeannie you are a star .. the rescue group has finally woken up :evil: and with any luck they will all de done next week ... I have offered to pay for one and thats the one I can pay off ... My vet is a darling .. and when he sees me coming he hides away


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful news! You're doing such great work.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I agree the sooner you spay the sooner they will stop.

Not unusual for ferals and dogs. My ferals seem to take to the dogs right away. Funny thing is before they decided they liked the big can openers (Us!)

Yes Conures can be messy. Rocky is my 18 year old Red Throated Conure and she is just plain nuts. The other day one of the cats managed to get inside the cage and Rocky was sitting on the perch looking straight down at him! Poor Frankie was so scared! He would not move. Rocky has cage free rights and is allowed to perch on top of her cage. She is fearless with the cats and all the cats give her space. I remember years back the bird had this big plastic turtle she loved to play in then when she was done she took her beak and ran it across her playpen and watched it crashed into the ground. I looked up to see Rocky staring at it with one eye then giving out a sinister wha ha hah hah! giggle and waddled to other toys. :twisted: But I love her :wink:


----------

